
Haredim only make half the salary of others in hi-tech industry - wyclif
https://www.jpost.com/jpost-tech/haredim-only-make-half-the-salary-of-others-in-hi-tech-industry-640303
======
banmeagaindan2
It can be converted into an ism if somebody wants but any time you have a
dominant personality type in an industry I think there is a bias against other
personality types.

Personality is the hidden variable behind a lot of the discussions about
sexism, racism and classism.

In the ecological model - you want everybody - just not all at the same time.

